# Written Warning Question.



## ItalianBostonian (Jul 16, 2007)

If you get a certain number of written warnings within a certain time frame can your license be suspended, if so how many and in what time frame?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh God... Im gonna grab a beer and a sandwich for this one!


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

2 written warning in 1 year = license suspention for 6 months and 100 hours of community service.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

You need to call the RMV for that answer....


----------

